# W: unarmoured khorne juggernaut lord head H: Lots of bits



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Im looking for the unarmoured lord head from the fantasy warriors of chaos juggernaut lord to add to my chosen champ. He comes with 2 heads so im hoping someone has a spare

I have a metric tonne of fantasy and 4ok bits hopefully we can do a swap

(UK only please)


----------

